

Samsung paid Apple 1 billion in coins and Fermi problem - bilawal
http://blog.romainf.fr/samsung-paid-apple-1-billion-in-coins-and-fermi-problem/

======
ondiekijunior
well the weight of a nickel is about 10 grams. a truck cam do 12 tonnes for a
six wheeler or 28 tonnes for a 22 wheeler with 3 axles. thats 600k coins for
the 6 wheeler or 2.8 million for the 22 wheeler. am in Kenya so my
calculations may not make complete sense, but I estimated for a fact you can't
pack metal past 75cm high despite size of of vehicle. thus totally wrong.

------
crispin1
Have you considered whether weight might be the limiting factor on number of
coins in a truck rather than volume?

------
romainfrancez
Thanks for the comments. It is actually a space and volume problem, as you
cannot be sure that the weight of the coins can actually fit in a truck
either, unless you've made both calculations.

